# Kids get this one quicker than old farts



## Doc

...and I'll admit ....to taking longer than i should have.  But  do know the answer.   

If you get it don't post it right away ...let others give it a shot.


----------



## Av8r3400

I guess I'm still a kid...


----------



## Leni

I got it.


----------



## mbsieg

oh crap that's baaaaaad got it


----------



## pirate_girl

umm ahh...
Nope. 




















































Just kidding!


----------



## Adillo303

Guess I'm am internet baby. Googled it.too many math classes, I suppose.


----------



## MrLiberty

I'm still trying to figure out how to tie my shoes.......


----------



## Kane

I don't get it.  Dang thing is hard and has me all upside down.  Kids nowadays. What do they know?


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

I got it.


----------



## ki0ho

Just stumbled  in........got it    4 yr old grand daughter told me!!!!!


----------



## road squawker

got it,.... 10 seconds


----------



## Dmorency

I'm dumber than a bag of rocks..looked at it for a few minutes,even started to add and subtract numbers, couldn't figure it out. Then read the other comments. Thanks Kane.


----------



## Leni

Kane said:


> I don't get it.  Dang thing is hard and has me all upside down.  Kids nowadays. What do they know?



Obviously a lot.  For one thing they are not locked into any one way of looking at the world.


----------



## Doc

Leni said:


> Obviously a lot.  For one thing they are not locked into any one way of looking at the world.


well, that's part of it ...plus they are smaller and can look under the car easier.


----------



## Leni

True, but that's not how they come to the answer.


----------



## Doc

I showed it to my wife and she got it in 3 seconds or so.  Damn.   Shocked me.


----------



## Umberto

It took me a few minutes and then, DUH!


----------



## EastTexFrank

Umberto said:


> It took me a few minutes and then, DUH!



Me too!!!!!


----------



## deand1

OK, I haven't been able to work it out.  My grandkids are in another state so I am at a loss to get help.  Can someone message me with the answer.  I am losing sleep!


----------



## Doc

sure.  Ck your PM's.


----------



## Kane

deand1 said:


> OK, I haven't been able to work it out.  My grandkids are in another state so I am at a loss to get help.  Can someone message me with the answer.  I am losing sleep!



Just like I did, you're gonna feel like a real dope when you finally get it. 

Duh.


----------



## deand1

I never even though about it that way. But, I do not feel like a dope.


----------



## Doc

deand1 said:


> I never even though about it that way. But, I do not feel like a dope.


You sure are not alone, it got me and quite a few others.  Major DUH moment.


----------



## Dude111

I missed it only cause I didnt realise IT WAS UPSIDE DOWN!!!!!!!


----------



## Bannedjoe

F... me!


----------



## greatdiscovery

Darn it! I've seen this one before. I only remembered that _after _I thought I was so smart figuring it out so quickly.


----------

